# Peak Cobia Run



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Just wondering the views on what is the best two week of the Cobia run. Thoughts?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

When I'm at work and can't take off and or the seas are 5-7ft stacked up seem to be two factors that coincide for the peak cobia season for me.

I believe water temperature and gulf weather patterns overall are the major factors which will vary each year.

Maybe someone will chime in with water temperature numbers etc


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

What cobia season. It sucks as bad as last year's so far. To answer your question though the next 2 weeks are normally the best. 2nd and 3rd weeks of April.


----------



## Dorseytc (Apr 3, 2016)

What the best way to reel on in? Break it down for a rookie


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Our cobia fishery has turned to shit. Not even worth going anymore


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

*Simple fix.*

I haven't fished for them like I used to for the last 5 years. I feel that we have a simple solution if we wanted to help. Don't participate in the many month long tourneys. :thumbsup::thumbsup: let me have their weekend tourneys if they have to but take the daily bounties off of their heads and stop the sell thru the back doors of the restaurants. Just my thought. Capt. John.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Some things will have to change if we want to save a once great fishery. Removing the money making incentive to kill as many as possible wouldn't hurt. IMO the changes are needed not just here but in Ms and La as well.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Watch for the boaters vs pier rats death threats topics here on the forum! When it gets to 10 pages! Peak cobia season is in!:thumbsup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Second and third week in April


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

The top boats that fish every day for 10-12 hours a day are only catching a couple fish a week. Pretty depressing stuff, I'll admit the winds and weather haven't been favorable but it's looking even worse than last year at this point.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

The best two weeks will ALWAYS be the two weeks I can't go fishing !


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

what peak?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't worry guys, the feds are gonna swoop in and save the cobia soon.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I keep hoping it is just the weird weather we have had for the last few years and that is suppressing the flow of fish along the beach. Water temp is still only 66 degrees and will drop even further with rain predicted 4 days this week. Logic tells me they are overfished though.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The good thing about cobia is that with a little help they can rebound quickly. They are fast growing and reproduce quickly. Stop the commercial harvest of cobia in state waters and in five years they'd be back with a vengeance.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

It popped off good yesterday...water finally got to 70 and strong SE winds came along...hopefully next 2 weeks are good!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JD7....again, blaming commercial fishermen....like obama blaming bush gor everything.

Before all the high dollar kill tournements, multiple hookups from the pier was the norm, not the exception. 

When i started ling fishing, we had no towers on boats....we'd tie a step ladder down in the boat. Fishermen on the pier would tell you not to throw, it was just an old sh** eating ling....while they were stacking up smoker kings on the pier like cords of wood. Seeing schools of 10-30 ling was not unusual. 

10 years later, a lot of people fished for ling, but seeing schools was still normal.

Enter the high payoff kill tournements....within a few years, the difference was already apparent. The big schools were gone....the average size of the fish was smaller. Bid sport fishing boats, expensive to chase ling, when there was no money involved, now chase them 7 days a week....pier rats sometimes take a month off chasing that prize money.

Bottom line, not matter that ling grow fast....is that you cannot keep killing off all the big breeders and expect the fish to flourish....all in the name of prize money.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

And the commercial guys are all catch and release right? Especially over in MS and LA where they HAMMER them. How many of the boats that participate in the tournaments have their RS? A good percentage actually. 

I have an issue with commercial fishing. A huge issue in fact. It needs to go like commercial hunting did and simply disappear, at least in state waters.


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> How many of the boats that participate in the tournaments have their RS? A good percentage actually.


every cobe has a bounty on it's head, either for prize money or gas money. 5 thirty pounders today pays for tomorrow! tourneys could become catch and release; fish could be placed in a gamefish status, not for commercial sale. it's really sad to see what our cobe season has dwindled to since the 90s.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JD....so...the only people who should be able to eat fish are those who catch them, right? Good enough....but if you ever eat a shrimp you didn't catch....or a crab....or order fish or seafood from a restaurant ....you are a hypocrite.

If you use any bait you did not catch personally....you are a hypocrite.

If you claim to only eat commercially raised fish....but don't make sure those fish are not fed with bait fish caught commercially, you are a hypocrite.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> And the commercial guys are all catch and release right? Especially over in MS and LA where they HAMMER them. How many of the boats that participate in the tournaments have their RS? A good percentage actually.
> 
> I have an issue with commercial fishing. A huge issue in fact. It needs to go like commercial hunting did and simply disappear, at least in state waters.


For the record there is no commercial fishing allowed for lemonfish in MS waters or any landed in MS regardless of what water they came from. We def kill a lot of recreational cobia but there is no legal commercial fishing for them here.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> JD....so...the only people who should be able to eat fish are those who catch them, right? Good enough....but if you ever eat a shrimp you didn't catch....or a crab....or order fish or seafood from a restaurant ....you are a hypocrite.
> 
> If you use any bait you did not catch personally....you are a hypocrite.
> 
> If you claim to only eat commercially raised fish....but don't make sure those fish are not fed with bait fish caught commercially, you are a hypocrite.


maybe he's just saying the lemon fish get hammered in LA and MS when they hit the reefs and rigs for spawn and that commercial fisherman put a huge dent in them over there well at least in LA haha, making commercial fishing for lemon fish part of the problem...


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

jvalhenson said:


> For the record there is no commercial fishing allowed for lemonfish in MS waters or any landed in MS regardless of what water they came from. We def kill a lot of recreational cobia but there is no legal commercial fishing for them here.


Yes but until last year MS state waters ended at 3 miles ,,,


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Gator McKlusky said:


> Yes but until last year MS state waters ended at 3 miles ,,,


didnt matter......they cannot be landed in MS either. So even if someone leaves MS and goes to LA or Fed waters they still cannot legally bring the fish back to MS waters to sell. Been this way for many many years. There is no legal commercial for lemonfish in MS. From DMR commercial fishing regs: ♦ It is illegal to sell Cobia caught in Mississippi territorial waters or Cobia landed in Mississippi. 
as said been this way for many many years.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

jvalhenson said:


> didnt matter......they cannot be landed in MS either. So even if someone leaves MS and goes to LA or Fed waters they still cannot legally bring the fish back to MS waters to sell. Been this way for many many years. There is no legal commercial for lemonfish in MS. From DMR commercial fishing regs: ♦ It is illegal to sell Cobia caught in Mississippi territorial waters or Cobia landed in Mississippi.
> as said been this way for many many years.


interesting. Thanks for the information.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Gator McKlusky said:


> interesting. Thanks for the information.


all that said of course there are several sold commercially illegal each year which I am sure happens everywhere


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My problem with commercial fishing is that if a particular species needs some.help the FIRST thing that needs to be done is take it away from the commercial guys. A public resource should not be rationed to a select few to make money off of. Snapper of course being the poster child of this argument. 

I'm sorry you so strongly disagree but my opinion is just that, my opinion and yours is yours. Sheesh. 

Thanks jvalhenson for setting me straight on cobia and MS.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JD......so all the boats killing cobia are doing it for free....or just bragging rights....are are they trying for that big paycheck that goes with goes with winning? The guys who take off work to fish the tourneys....love of catching cobia...or dreaming of a big payoff?

Recreational fishermen tell about the tens of millions of recreational fishermen there are when blaming the commercial fishermen.....but alwsys pretend those tens of millions don't affect the numbers of fish.

Newsflash.....commercial fishermen were catching cobia back when we were seeing schools of cobia. The difference now is how many RECREATIONAL fishermen are targeting cobia.

Just remember that when you point the finger at commercial fishermen and blame them, you are pointing 4 fingers right back at yourself.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You are not getting my point. My point is NOT what may or may not have caused a decline in the cobia population. It is IF something needs to be done it should start with curtailing commercial harvest because they are a PUBLIC resource and that resource should not be.just rationed to a few for profit guys (commercial). Redfish are a great example here in Florida. We stopped the commercial harvest and they've rebounded big time. And I'm going to.go out on a limb as say there are more redfish tournaments than cobia tournaments.

Oh and you still refused to acknowledge that several of the cobia tournament boats also have their RS....


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

IMO commercial and recreational fishing both share some blame in the apparent collapse of our cobia population. I personally am disheartened by the enormous recreational pressure I see put on these fish when they are at their most vulnerable...spawning migration. I get it about the thrill of cobia fishing and I also get it about the big money to be made in winnings and for fishing related businesses. I myself love to get out there and look for them and I love to eat the smaller ones. I would like to keep doing that just as I have for 40+ years, but I honestly feel a little bit guilty now every time I kill one for the table. I feel bad for the fishermen today that probably will never see strong cobia runs like I was fortunate to see.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

JD....did you read what you wrote? At least you admit that you don't care if it is recreational fishermen killing most of the roe bearing cobia, it's just an excuse to shut down commercial fishing.

Ahhhhh...redfish. Let's save the cobia the same way.....or did you forget what really saved the redfish? Let's put an immediate slot limit on cobia.....say 33 inches to 42 inches....the same 9 inches the redfish use. 
All fish larger or smaller than slot must be immediately, unharmed.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No what really saved the redfish was the commercial ban. Period. 

Putting a slot on a fish like a cobia wouldn't make sense due to their incredibly fast growth and reproductive rates. Cobia are not slow growing long lived fish like redfish. 

I did read what I wrote. It's just unfortunate you can't comprehend simple English. My opinion, like I've already said, is my opinion and yours is yours. But let me say it one more time maybe you will understand what I'm trying to say. 

Cobia numbers may be down.
Cobia numbers may be down due to commercial harvest.
Cobia numbers may be down due to the recreational public harvest.
Cobia is a natural resource.
The public owns the natural resource.
IF something needs to be done for cobia FIRST halt commercial harvest. 
Being a natural resource, cobia should not be rationed out to a select few for profit commercial guys.

And I'm done...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jd...what you don't understand on the redfish is, like the commercial boat thst target cobia, there were only a handful of boats.

FWC will tell you point blank that redfish are the most targeted fish in florida. Maybe you are too young to remember how many were slaughtered by recreational fishermen before slots and limits . Recreational fishermen packed coolers with rat reds....the bull reds were killed sometimes just for pictures. Now...tell me how tens of millions of recreational fishermen, compsred to a handful of commercial guys, were not the problem.
I was there...i saw it....just as i have watched tbe cobia rapidly decline with the tournements. 

Just as slots worked with reds, it would work with cobia....or.....let's shut down all cobia fishing in the spring, when the fish are heavy with roe.

JD...I'll tell you this as an old fisherman. You are the problem, not the solution.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmm... I wonder what has a more detrimental impact on cobia populations... 500 caught in a month's worth of tournaments (and that's being generous) or the 50k caught each year by commercial fishing?

Interesting theories by the folks who think month long tournaments are the downfall of cobia... only 5 fish weighed in so far in the Classic...


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Kingfish, I can not totally disagree with you but, error one in your repeated statement is tens of millions of recreational anglers, your estimate for anglers is as bad as the NMFS. No matter how you slice it rec anglers do not keep everything they catch, while the commercial sector either does or simply tosses it back, never releasing to make sure the fish is ready to swim away. One other item, lots of rec angler do not even target Cobia, I caught two last year, ate em up also, but that were simply a by catch.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets see a recreational fisherman is super happy if he come in with 0-100 lbs of fish. He goes fishing maybe 2-3 times a week on average. Commercial guys go 5=6 days a week on average and expect to bring in 2000- 3000 lbs. You are right it is the recreational guys that is the problem. The amount of fish I catch and bring home do not pay for my investment in the boat/gas/ bait/ ice whatever. The commercial guys need to make money, so they need more fish. As far as limiting it to recreational guys, no one is stopping any one who wants to eat fresh fish from buying a boat and going an catching them. The commercial guys are harvesting fish/produce from public resources and selling it. I see no difference from that from selling deer killed on public land.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> Jd...what you don't understand on the redfish is, like the commercial boat thst target cobia, there were only a handful of boats.
> 
> FWC will tell you point blank that redfish are the most targeted fish in florida. Maybe you are too young to remember how many were slaughtered by recreational fishermen before slots and limits . Recreational fishermen packed coolers with rat reds....the bull reds were killed sometimes just for pictures. Now...tell me how tens of millions of recreational fishermen, compsred to a handful of commercial guys, were not the problem.
> I was there...i saw it....just as i have watched tbe cobia rapidly decline with the tournements.
> ...


So this article was an out and out lie?

http://www.nytimes.com/1986/01/14/u...ught-gulf-fisherman-fear-for-the-redfish.html


Driven by demand among wholesalers and restaurateurs keen to cash in on the trend, commercial landings of redfish have more than doubled from 1982 to 1984, to 5.5 million pounds, according to the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Council.

From the west coast of Florida to the Louisiana islands, fleets of commercial trawlers are combing the shallow Gulf waters, using spotter planes and huge seines to stalk a fish that until 1980 was little known north of Baton Rouge.

''I have fished the Louisiana coast for 29 years and I have never seen so much commercial fishing in the last two or three years,'' said Cornel Arceneaux, who heads a sports fishing and conservation organization that is trying to limit commercial netting of redfish in the Gulf. ''The demand is having a tremendous effect along the Gulf Coast.''

In Louisiana, which accounts for about half the annual commercial harvest, conservationists will be pressng state legislators this winter for tougher restrictions on netting redfish. And the state's restaurant association, alarmed about possible shortages, has put $10,000 into a study to recommend how lawmakers can better protect the offshore supply of redfish, as well as that of speckled trout.

In Florida, commercial interests hoping to cash in on the booming popularity of redfish want the state to set tougher limits on those who fish for sport. In Texas and Alabama, state officials have already banned the commercial sale of redfish taken in their waters.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Gator, yes...a lot of that article was a lie. Recreational fishermen caught 78% of the redfish caught that year, the yesrs prior and the years afterward.

Notice the only person they asked for a comment was someone trying to outlaw all commercial fishing?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tbaxi....the 10s of millions is the figures the FCA, and GCCA used to say why recreational fishing was more important than commercial fishing.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> Tbaxi....the 10s of millions is the figures the FCA, and GCCA used to say why recreational fishing was more important than commercial fishing.


For credibility sake you need to post chapter and verse, as I have read most all their propaganda and have yet to see that claim. I have seen it used for dollars spent but not anglers on the water at least not ocean specific. I can't argue with on the tournaments, on that we agree, just look at freshwater bass 20 years ago vs today, and I absolutely detest the pictures of 20 to 30 fish spread out as a look what I did photo shoot, but your attempt to credit the mortality issue with the rec angler does not hold water. On any given species that is rec and comm fished the comm sector is the smack down slayer, I will even throw the CFH group in the the commercial sector. Any give rec angler will at best fish 4 days a month to really put fish in the boat and the is the weekend warrior, the local guy may make a 2 hour trip to put meat on the table but gluttony is not on his menu, just fresh fish. Contrast that with the CFH and/or commercial fisheman who is out every time to inflict maximum carnage and maximum return on investment, these anglers are out all day every day they possible can be out, and again the CFH crowd may run two or three trips.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Those were the claims Karl Wickstrom and the GCCA used 25 to 30 years ago.

Florida right now says 2.5 million plus the ones who dont need a license, as opposed to 6300 commercial licensed people....which includes shrimpers and the bait catching boats.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Those were the claims Karl Wickstrom and the GCCA used 25 to 30 years ago.
> 
> Florida right now says 2.5 million plus the ones who dont need a license, as opposed to 6300 commercial licensed people....which includes shrimpers and the bait catching boats.


How many of them will catch a cobia this year? My guess of 1% is probably extremely high... 25k people.



Until things happen on a commercial level, and at the state recreational level in Mississippi and Louisiana, bashing these local panhandle tournaments is nothing more than looking foolish on an Internet forum...


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

John how can you say the local tournaments don't hurt these fish you have seen it first hand!!! How bad it's gotten! Fir the record I let one go today boys and I commercial and recreational FISH!!! Best feeling in the world letting a ling swim away unharmed!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

All I hear all spring long is how the boats just kill the cobia populations... yeah, they catch a bunch.

So do boaters in Mississippi and Louisiana... except they don't catch them for 5 weeks really well... they absolutely crush them for 5 months straight.

Blame whoever you want, but tournament fishing in Northwest Florida is but a drop in the bucket...


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

One thing is for certain: if anything is ever done to try to restore the cobia population, some people will be thrilled but a lot of others will be fighting mad. When I was a teenager, you couldn't find a keeper red snapper off of Pensacola unless you had really good private numbers. Now they are literally everywhere with big numbers of fish over 20 lbs to boot. Now I don't agree with the political football the red snapper fishery has turned into but it sure is nice to go out and have one hooked up before the anchor even sets. I realize cobia is not politically important like red snapper but without too much pain, we could see them in huge numbers along our beaches in April again. I for one would love to see that.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

its the commercial fishermans fault. They slaugther everything they can. The redfish were saved after the CCA was created because of commercial fishing decimating the population of redfish and specks. 

Let's not lie here. It's the commercial fisherman that slaughter these fish.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

if you think that commercial fishing does not hurt a species worse than recreational fishing does then you shouldn't be a fishermen in the first place. Why let these commercial guys go out and catch these cobia, snapper, whatever when they don't give a crap about the fishery or even enjoy catching the damned thing. And more than 80% of the fish these guys catch will get served to people who don't give a damn about the fishery or the fish either. And yet restrict the true anglers that love the sport and enjoy fishing and do it for fun. Sounds bass ackwords to me.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree that commercial fidhing deletes stock....BUT, if you refuse to admit that 2.5 million fishermen have a big impact, you are either blind or in outright denial.

I am an old man...and i remember before certain species were targeted by recreational fishermen, even with commercial fishing going on, those stocks 
were in good shape.

You say i must not like fishing? Son, i was chasing fish before you were born. What i am is not blind to the sheer numbers of us recreational fishermen and the impact we have.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> I agree that commercial fidhing deletes stock....BUT, if you refuse to admit that 2.5 million fishermen have a big impact, you are either blind or in outright denial.
> 
> I am an old man...and i remember before certain species were targeted by recreational fishermen, even with commercial fishing going on, those stocks
> were in good shape.
> ...


 we agree on one thing , you are an old man set in his ways and unable to lessen to anyone else opinion. 2.5 million fisherman do not translate to 2.5 million off shore salt water fisherman.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

So there's 2.5 million recreational fishermen..... does every one of those 2.5 catch a cobia and a redfish and a snapper every year? I bet less than half do. 

And tell me the last time you heard a commercial fisherman telling you how excited he was about the snapper or cobia he pulled up because of how big it was and the fight it put up..... oh wait never.... cause they don't view it as a passion nor can have pride in the fish they catch because its commercial fishing and takes away from the true sport of fishing.....They may be happy excited or whatever cause its more $$$$ in their pocket but for sure not because it took true skill to catch it.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

ALSO, do you think the number of commercial fisherman has stayed the same and the number of rec fishermen has grown since you were a kid???? 

You keep referring to how there was commercial fisherman back when the stocks were high, and it sounds like you think only the recreational side of fishing has grown.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

So to compare Apples to Apples Rec Fisherman can only harvest 1 cobia per person and have a total of 6 per Boat. But Commercial Fisherman can harvest 2 cobia per person with a total of 6 per boat and can not have a rec limit added to it. Yaaaa!!! It must be the commercial guys destroying the Cobia population. Best of luck to either boat on getting your limit


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Once the fish hit the rigs theres no issue getting your commercial limit, and also Ive seen pictures out of Mississippi and Louisiana with 12-15 cobia laying on a dock. Between commercial fisherman and the people JB mentioned that destroy the rigs for 5 months that's where the issue is. Not joe shmo in his tower that may catch 4-5 all gulf coast season if he is lucky. 


Also like mentioned before you can say that commercial limits and rec limits for cobia are the same but those commercial guys are out there day in and day out while the majority of the rec guys are not. So eventually throughout the season those commercial numbers take a toll well over the rec fisherman numbers of cobia caught.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

With the bad weather this year and around and usually less then $5 a pound at the dock good luck getting rich off cobia


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> With the bad weather this year and around and usually less then $5 a pound at the dock good luck getting rich off cobia


 Unless you win a tournament, then you can get $50,000.00 or more for just one event


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

daylate said:


> Unless you win a tournament, then you can get $50,000.00 or more for just one event


Just like the Outcast Boys!! I guess everyone better stop shopping there!!!! There Killing the cobia!! HAHAAHA


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Too much stupid in this thread...

People who blame tournament boats are one of two things... ignorant, or jealous.

Hate away.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Too much stupid in this thread...


...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Which dock has them for $5 a pound? I want some of that!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Lyin Too said:


> Which dock has them for $5 a pound? I want some of that!


That's what there paying the fishermen


----------



## bwwfish (Jul 24, 2011)

If the commercial harvest was high or normal then the price wouldn't be high as ever. Sure wish most would try to survive off commercial fishing that bitch about them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sunshine, you finally (accidently) hit on a truth. Yes....commercial fishing has declined. There used to be over 200 snapper bosts in pensacola...now there are a handful. There were 17 large gulf shrimp boats in pensacola...now there is one....there used to be 60 bay shrimp boats in pensacola....now there are around 15-20. That is the same all over the state. Most fish houses now import frozen crap from overseas, instead of catching tbeir own.

Most of the commercial license in florida now are for shrimp, mullet and bait.

As far as Mississippi....someone from Mississippi already tried telling you, cobia cannot be caught OR SOLD in Mississippi....so if you saw pictures of all those cobia in Mississippi...guess what, sunny? Those were recreational fishermen.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bwwfish said:


> If the commercial harvest was high or normal then the price wouldn't be high as ever. Sure wish most would try to survive off commercial fishing that bitch about them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Nope, not all of us are stupid... work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

As far as Mississippi....someone from Mississippi already tried telling you, cobia cannot be caught OR SOLD in Mississippi....so if you saw pictures of all those cobia in Mississippi...guess what, sunny? Those were recreational fishermen.[/QUOTE]

I was not calling these guys commercial fishermen, I was referring to them as the guys that hammer the rigs recreationally for the multiple months they are on the rigs.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Splittine said:


> ...


Ditto


----------

